# How does PcWorld laptop insurance work?



## gracie08 (13 Jan 2008)

My sister bought her laptop 9 months ago. Unfortunately she damaged it.
When she bought it, she paid the full insurance for 3(maybe 5) yrs. Insurance cost €300-500, she cant be specific, will have to search for forms and receipt.
They basically said if it gets damaged, dropped etc, they will replace it.

So will they, do they? She is afraid of bringing it in and being snubbed, or told they wont replace it for her!


----------



## Squonk (13 Jan 2008)

€300 for insurance! The laptop can't have cost more than €1000!! Anyhow, what do the T&C's on the insurance policy say? I presume she will get a replacement or they will try to fix the laptop. Furthermore, I would guess that such accidental damage would have also been covered by your house insurance.


----------



## gracie08 (13 Jan 2008)

She would rather not go down the path of Home insurance. 
If she paid insurance to Pc World, it should be covered by them? Am i right, or is there a loop hole that pc world will refuse to replace it for her. Could they say it was caused by neglect??

Thanks for your reply.


----------



## CCOVICH (13 Jan 2008)

Well she won't know until she tries.  

I'd certainly look for the policy and see what its says so she knows exactly where she stands.  I would be surprised if an insurance policy covers damage other than accidental damage, but that's just speculation on my part.

How exactly did your sister damage the laptop?


----------



## gracie08 (13 Jan 2008)

She pulled it down off the table, was plugged into the mains. Stupid, i know!


----------



## ClubMan (13 Jan 2008)

I wonder if such accidental damage is more likely to be covered under the house insurance policy than the add-on _PC World _insurance? Anyway - to make a claim on the latter she will need her policy number which she hopefully kept along with the terms & conditions so that she can check what is and what is not covered?


----------



## RainyDay (13 Jan 2008)

I'm pretty sure that the PC World policies do cover accidental damage. She should make a claim on this as soon as possible.


----------



## gracie08 (13 Jan 2008)

Thanks a million for your replies everyone! 
Ill tell her tomorrow to call them.


----------



## Shiram (14 Jan 2008)

It sounds like she has the extended guarantee which can be taken for a period of 3 to 5 years.  This does cover accidental damage.


----------



## dtlyn (14 Jan 2008)

ClubMan said:


> I wonder if such accidental damage is more likely to be covered under the house insurance policy than the add-on _PC World _insurance? Anyway - to make a claim on the latter she will need her policy number which she hopefully kept along with the terms & conditions so that she can check what is and what is not covered?


 
I used to work for PCWorld. Your laptop is covered for accidental damage for the duration of the policy ( 3 to 5 years ) and also for theft in the first year. 

If they can't repair it, they will give you a replacement laptop.


----------



## gracie08 (14 Jan 2008)

Thanks so much everyone for all your replies, didnt talk to her yet, but will later on. She will be relieved(and more careful hopefully)


----------



## mik_da_man (15 Jan 2008)

Based on my expierence they will send out a courier to pick it up and ship it to an address in England.
They will assess it and "try" to fix it
If they cannot fix it they can offer a similar refurbished product or vouchers to the value that was paid for the laptop + the remainder of the insurance premium paid.
She must notify them within a certain period of the damage happening or the claim will fail. (not too sure about the period)
Also if they send it back and it's not working you must notify them within 2 weeks or you cannot claim.

I went through about 3 months of sending my broken laptop back and forward between Ireland and UK before they "Lost" it !!!

Anywho they sent me out the vouchers twice  so it all worked out in the end...

Mik


----------

